# To wives who like tying their husbands to the bed



## lucky_guy (Jan 23, 2011)

I am just wondering what your stories are. I am married to the most wonderful woman in the world and we have started playing around with HER tying ME to the bed and then having fun.

This is NOT (repeat NOT) BDSM, no violence is involved and for us its huge fun. 

I'm wondering if I'm alone and if any of the ladies out there care to share.

Thanks  :smthumbup:


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I have been trying to get my wife to do this. I think it would be one Hell of a turn on.

Sweetie, are you reading this?


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I loved being tied up by my x wife. She did it to please me, but thought I was a weirdo for wanting it.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

lucky_guy said:


> I am just wondering what your stories are. I am married to the most wonderful woman in the world and we have started playing around with HER tying ME to the bed and then having fun.
> 
> This is NOT (repeat NOT) BDSM, no violence is involved and for us its huge fun.
> 
> ...


The "B" in BDSM stands for Bondage. You _are_ doing BDSM


----------



## Drayvius (Nov 30, 2010)

ya know.....this is the only 1 thing that my wife has asked me to do that I have said no to. 

I think I have something against being restrained, it seems to invoke an involintary response for me to break free. (which I am plenty stong enough to do)

So I refuse to do it....however my want to please my wife keeps making me want to try it...for her...but I dont know


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Drayvius said:


> So I refuse to do it....however my want to please my wife keeps making me want to try it...for her...but I dont know


Come on now, what do you think she is going to do to you? 

I have thought about this but never tried it -yet. My husband is not the most excitable man, he is a bit too calm. I am almost afraid if I try this and not get the response I am hoping for (that begging response Star was talking about) , it might upset me somehow. Something about doing this, and FEELING and SEEING your partner WANT anxiously released to "get to you" and go at it -I would think *IS* the allure.


I suppose If I starved him of sex for a # of days, then I might get more of a anxiouness from his end. I just can't see him begging in any way.


----------



## lucky_guy (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for the comments. The allure for my wife is to have almost all the control and have me screaming and begging in pleasure. For me its a really erotic experience to be tied to the bed knowing that I really can't control what will happen next or what she wants to do and for how long. *yes, we have a safe word* (which I have never needed). I have never felt at risk or that she would hurt me. 

We tried it with her tied a couple of times, but it didn't "do it" for her, but tying me down seems to.

Like I said before, I am married to the most wonderful woman in the world :smthumbup:


----------



## Drayvius (Nov 30, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Come on now, what do you think she is going to do to you?


Its not that at all. I think its just something subconciously that I dont like the idea of being restrained. I dont think i could handle it.

On a side note, I don't think she would like the reaction I would have even if it didnt bother me. I am not very reactive(i guess thats a good enough word) I talk, and make some noises, but I wouldnt beg I can tell you that.

Im unsure of what she would even want out of it. But I am still trying to work out my thoughts.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> She’s your wife and is not going to do anything to harm you


Oh... you'll be surprised with the type of wives some of us ended up with =/

Restraints = Banned, not negotiable


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I wanted to take initiatives and jump on my husband after showing him some striptease, slowly rip off his clothes and suck his cok, (gently of course) but he got mad at me! grrr... claiming he can't be turned on in that way, and he hated just lying there and doing nothing like a dummy. Let along tying him up, he would hate that idea. I can let him tie me up and do whatever he wants instead. So unfair!
I like the cowgirl position but he doesn't let me do it often. 
He always wants me to lie down and let him do the work as if I'm a dummy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't tie him to the bed. Instead, it's a chair. All arms and legs tied back w/a big red ball in his mouth so he can't scream. OH YEAH. His idea, btw.

I was tied once and....it was the weirdest feeling ever. I felt completely vulnerable...and don't know if I'll ever want to do that again. The sex was good but still...


----------



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Come on now, what do you think she is going to do to you?
> 
> I have thought about this but never tried it -yet. My husband is not the most excitable man, he is a bit too calm. I am almost afraid if I try this and not get the response I am hoping for (that begging response Star was talking about) , it might upset me somehow. Something about doing this, and FEELING and SEEING your partner WANT anxiously released to "get to you" and go at it -I would think *IS* the allure.
> 
> ...


I feel exactly the same way. The idea of it is beyond exceptional. I don't see my H responding the way I would hope for though. He's all ready dropped me ego down enough notches I couldn't take another hit.


----------



## axw (Oct 18, 2010)

I have been tied up once and loved it! My wife is submissive however, so the idea of tying me up and teasing me isn't much of a turn-on for her. I enjoy restraining her and teasing her mercilessly--and she seems to enjoy it just as much. I wouldn't mind being tied up again myself however.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

I really really like the idea. However, when push comes to shove, it just makes me nervous, feel completely vunerable. She likes to do it, but I still have to get used to not being the one in charge, giving it all up etc. The strange thing is that when we're done, I'm always sad it's over, but while doing that... yeah, can't relax.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Star said:


> Draguna, why do you feel nervous? are you concerned over what she may do to you?


No, not at all. And like I said, I do look back at it fondly. It's just at the moment, I just don't relax completely. Getting more used to it though  Just told her to keep doing it as I do like it and am getting more comfy with the idea.


----------

